# Bill Clinton a "Calvinist"???



## DMcFadden (Feb 16, 2009)

Tonight, I was watching Bill O'Reilly who played a bit of a media interview with former Prez William Jefferson Clinton. 

Q: "Could you ever see yourself as a househusband?"
A: "No. *I'm too much of a Calvinist*. I have to go to work every day."


----------



## Theognome (Feb 16, 2009)

My pets are more Calvinistic than him.

Theognome


----------



## py3ak (Feb 16, 2009)

The evil Max Weber strikes again!


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## TimV (Feb 16, 2009)

I have a cactus that is more Calvinistic than him.


----------



## MW (Feb 16, 2009)

He would be using Calvinist as a synonym for capitalist, which is the way socialist historians have painted the picture for their own purposes, mistaking it for a simple work ethic.

Of course, it ironically could also refer to a chauvinist, since John Calvin is literally Jean Chauvin, and a character by the name of Chauvin who served during the French Revolution has given his name to the word.


----------



## Theognome (Feb 16, 2009)

TimV said:


> I have a cactus that is more Calvinistic than him.



Indeed. That seems to be a very godly Cactaceae.

Theognome


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 16, 2009)

armourbearer said:


> He would be using Calvinist as a synonym for capitalist, which is the way socialist historians have painted the picture for their own purposes, mistaking it for a simple work ethic.
> 
> Of course, it ironically could also refer to a chauvinist, since John Calvin is literally Jean Chauvin, and a character by the name of Chauvin who served during the French Revolution has given his name to the word.



I agree. But, it was such a deliciously mischief filled comment.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 16, 2009)

py3ak said:


> The evil Max Weber strikes again!



Indeed! If Bill Clinton is a Calvinist then the Pope *IS NOT* Catholic!

...and I'm not a Baptist!!


----------



## Augusta (Feb 16, 2009)

TimV said:


> I have a cactus that is more Calvinistic than him.



Cacti are so cool.


----------



## Richard King (Feb 16, 2009)

I think he meant chauvinist.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 16, 2009)

It is called the "Protestant Work Ethic" for a reason, people.

He clearly means that he follows the Calvinistic/Protestant idea that work is of value for it's own sake. Just because you are rich does not mean that you stop working.


----------



## CNJ (Feb 17, 2009)

*Keep That Man Busy!*

O'Reilly: "Could you ever see yourself as a househusband?"
Bill Clinton: "No. *I'm too much of a Calvinist*. I have to go to work every day."

 Who is to say that a stay-at-home partner doesn't work?

On the other hand if I were Hillary I would be glad that Bill was dutifully occupied.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Feb 17, 2009)

Whats wrong with Max Weber?


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 17, 2009)

Bubba is a humanist with Catholic tenancies that sometimes branch into Zen Buddhism but he's a good Baptist on the campaign trail.

At least that is what he revealed himself to be while in office.

Our last Calvinist president was ironically named Calvin, President Coolidge who presided in the White House from 1923-1929 as our 30th president, was the son of a Reformed Congregationalist preacher/ justice of the peace, his birth name was John Calvin Coolidge but since his Dad was John he went by Calvin.


----------



## A.J. (Feb 17, 2009)

Abd_Yesua_alMasih said:


> Whats wrong with Max Weber?



Apparently, there are historians and/or economists who doubt the thesis of Weber. I've had a college professor who was like that. She was a Roman Catholic. I remember her even making a comment on the idea of "people being pre-determined." And she didn't like that idea.


----------



## SueS (Feb 17, 2009)

Bill Clinton a Calvinist??? I'd as soon call his wife a wit!



Sorry, I've been watching too much P&P lately!


----------



## py3ak (Feb 17, 2009)

Abd_Yesua_alMasih said:


> Whats wrong with Max Weber?



See Mr. Winzer's post.

On the question of the Protestant/Puritan work ethic, see Marilynne Robinson, _The Death of Adam_.


----------



## William Price (Feb 17, 2009)

Clinton's a calvinist??? Then I am skinny!


----------



## nicnap (Feb 17, 2009)

Theognome said:


> TimV said:
> 
> 
> > I have a cactus that is more Calvinistic than him.
> ...


----------



## Rangerus (Feb 17, 2009)

Kevin said:


> It is called the "Protestant Work Ethic" for a reason, people.
> 
> He clearly means that he follows the Calvinistic/Protestant idea that work is of value for it's own sake. Just because you are rich does not mean that you stop working.



that is exactly what I was going to say. I think this is what he meant and also was probably thinking maybe if I throw in "I'm a Calvinist" it will super impress some of the "Bible-Thumpers." 

He should have said "no, my wife is too much of a marxist"


----------



## Mark Hettler (Feb 17, 2009)

I think he identifies himself with Calvinists because, unlike most fundamentalists, they tend to like cigars.


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 17, 2009)

Just because he thought Hilary was predestined to be the next president doesn't make him a Calvinist. Maybe there was an audio malfunction that made communist sound like Calvinist.


----------



## etexas (Feb 18, 2009)

TimV said:


> I have a cactus that is more Calvinistic than him.


Cool cactus, only plant I can't kill!


----------



## a mere housewife (Feb 18, 2009)

TimV said:


> I have a cactus that is more Calvinistic than him.



Tim my dog would like to start a church with your cactus. He can tell by looking at it how uber-reformed it is.


----------



## he beholds (Feb 18, 2009)

etexas said:


> TimV said:
> 
> 
> > I have a cactus that is more Calvinistic than him.
> ...



Try aloe and bamboo! 
That is a sweet looking cactus. What's the deal? Is it not yet grown, or is that what it looks like?


----------

